# SoCal Members!



## Bug Boy Wonder (Mar 2, 2017)

I'd like to set up a field trip of sorts for those of us in Southern California. 
It would be fun to do a little day hike with some like minded folk other than my brother and girlfriend lol. There's a spot here in OC area near me that has a good variety of inverts I think some of you would enjoy, plus frogs and salamanders. 
It's a fairly populated trail unfortunately so mid week is usually better than the weekends, I'm also open to other location ideas. 
Once we have a group and location set well setup dates.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## chanda (Mar 2, 2017)

Sounds like fun! I'd be up for that, if I can fit it into my schedule - and make it back to Redlands in time to pick up my kids from school.


----------



## Arthroverts (Mar 4, 2017)

Yeah, I'd like that! Although I would prefer a less populated place. What kind of inverts specifically? I am looking for centipedes and millipedes. I also have a few decent places around me in the high desert, lots of beetles and insects, along with myriapods and arachnids (I have pictures of a Geophilomorph centipede that was about three inches long and a millipede that I found). Maybe we could also bring a few animals to trade or sell as well.
Thanks


----------



## Bug Boy Wonder (Mar 8, 2017)

The spot i was referring to, has millipedes, centipedes, bark scorpions, diabolical ironclad beetles, a number of other beetles and plenty of spiders from trees to the ground. Good combo of desert and forest.


----------



## Bug Boy Wonder (Mar 8, 2017)

Timothy Brinkley said:


> Yeah, I'd like that! Although I would prefer a less populated place. What kind of inverts specifically? I am looking for centipedes and millipedes. I also have a few decent places around me in the high desert, lots of beetles and insects, along with myriapods and arachnids (I have pictures of a Geophilomorph centipede that was about three inches long and a millipede that I found). Maybe we could also bring a few animals to trade or sell as well.
> Thanks


I might be wrong but looks like a baby tylobolus millipede.


----------



## Arthroverts (Mar 19, 2017)

It might be, although I think its a Atopetholidae family millipede. I found it underneath an old tire in a bit of desert near me. But back to the field trip. What kind of millipedes and centipedes specifically? I hope this trip works out, but you may have to find and PM a few other SoCal members and direct them to your thread. I found this thread by chance, as I almost never look in the field trip section of the boards.
Thanks


----------



## checkmate (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm down but only available on weekends though.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Mar 24, 2017)

That millipede is likely Atopetholus angelus.  widespread in coastal scrub habitat.

 The only Tylobolus species present in LA and OC county is Tylobolus claremontus, which has vivid red bands and only found around oaks and sycamores

 Hiltonius is similar but shorter and thicker- two species are found in socal-  Hebes and Pulchrus.

 Hebes is chocolate brown or olive, with dull reddish bands, Pulchrus is olive green with bright red or orange bands.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks! Now I know what species (maybe) live near me! I appreciate your help.


----------



## Arthroverts (Mar 31, 2017)

Hey Smokehound714, do you know the care of the millipedes you told me about? I'm interested in getting some of those species. Bug Boy Wonder, is this a big enough of a group? I would suggest a smaller group, its easier to plan and doesn't put such a strain on the invertebrate population.
Thanks


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 1, 2017)

Timothy Brinkley said:


> Hey Smokehound714, do you know the care of the millipedes you told me about? I'm interested in getting some of those species. Bug Boy Wonder, is this a big enough of a group? I would suggest a smaller group, its easier to plan and doesn't put such a strain on the invertebrate population.
> Thanks


Most millipedes in general can be kept just like any of the usual pedes in the hobby.  some like atopetholus are an exception and seem to require eriogonum wood


----------



## SDCPs (Apr 3, 2017)

There is a very descriptive millipede care sheet on my website in sig. Otherwise check Cavedwellbr's care sheet in the Myriapods section


----------



## Arthroverts (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks, I have already read your care sheet and a few others, I was just wondering whether or not those millipedes needed anything special, like the Atopetholus apparently need eriogonum wood. Bug Boy Wonder, are you still around? I really hope this trip works out.
Thanks


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 7, 2017)

Im trying to set up an outing to the deserts for spring before all the awesome vegetation is decimated by blister beetles and sphinx larvae..

 I know plenty of cool places but i dont have a car.


----------



## Arthroverts (Apr 18, 2017)

I suggest you start your own thread Smokehound714. That way you can figure out the stuff with the car and get some other people on board.
Thanks


----------



## RTTB (Apr 19, 2017)

My girlfriend and I may be interested.


----------



## shutout2000 (Apr 19, 2017)

I may be in SoCal not this summer, but next. Maybe then.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 23, 2017)

Timothy Brinkley said:


> I suggest you start your own thread Smokehound714. That way you can figure out the stuff with the car and get some other people on board.
> Thanks


?? I was replying to OP.  He mentioned he wanted to get a group together.


----------



## billzilla (May 10, 2017)

If anyone is interested in gathering or doing occasional exploring trips in the greater LA area, I'm down by San Pedro/Long Beach and Torrance. There's some interesting habitat up in Palos Verdes and along the coast and of course inland and south. I've been checking out a geometricus by my front door and realize there's a whole world out there! Used to go to the Baker area and down by Joshua Tree when I was in my 20's and miss the night 'drives'...


----------



## RTTB (May 11, 2017)

I'd be interested in finding some Pseudouroctonus minimus which should be in those localities.


----------



## Smokehound714 (May 11, 2017)

we should set up a little bioblitz in the desert while we still have a bit of spring left


----------



## Jacobospider5 (May 18, 2017)

id be willing to do a bioblitz


----------

